# Nissan Consult 3+ software FAQ(Frequently Asked Question)



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

Nissan Consult 3+ software FAQ

Q: Latest Version
A: V15.12.00

Q: Support language
A: English, Finnish, French, German, Greek, Italian, Japanese, Spanish, Chinese (Traditional), Chinese (simplified), Russian.

Q: Compatible Vehicles
A: Most models of the Nissan and Infiniti from 1996 up till now, supports all Renault.

Q: Functions
A: Scantool Diagnostics, ECU Reprogramming, Immobi and Smart key

Q: Computer system requirement
A: Nissan Consult-3 plus can only work with Windows XP(SP2 or later). It can’t work in VISTA system

Q: Nissan Consult-3 plus Kit Includes:
A: 1. Nissan Consult-3 plus vehicle communication module + OBD-16 Cable
2. Nissan 14PIN Line
3. USB 2.0 cable
4. bluetooth
5. power supply
6. Box

Does anyone have experience here? 
The following website mentions some free software *Nissan Consult 3+* , but before I go ahead and try some out, maybe there are guys on here that have some experience in this field??


----------



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

hope it can help you and good luck


----------



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

any ideas?


----------



## Kendzerski2 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nissan Publications

Read all about it. Not sure what you can do with the software without being able to interface anything?


----------



## lazambat (Jan 11, 2012)

may be you should join the web


----------

